# Intercourse after hysteroscopy



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi, had a hysteroscopy yesterday. Everything absolutely fine so nothing done other than camera to check and am fine today no soreness whatsoever. Think I'm about to ovulate and really want to try naturally, know nobody can tell me what to do but did anyone have sex after hysteroscopy and not have any problems?


----------

